# SMS von 01746104936



## Aumiller (22 September 2008)

Hy zusammen,

habe bereits am 17.09.2008 eine SMS von 01746104936 erhalten mit folgendem Inhalt:



> hi du hast mich bestimmt vergessen oder ? *g* vielleicht hilft dir ja mein Foto dich zu erinnern und das wir unser treffen bei Gelegenheit wiederholen ?


 
Allerdings ohne Angabe von 1,99/SMS oder sonstigen Gebührenpflichtigen Info's

nachdem ich aber etwas gegoogled habe bin ich auf das hier gestoßen:

SMS Spam -- Kurz- & Multimedianachrichten - Allgemein - Mobile-Future Board (im 7. Posting)

bei dem wurde jedoch das mit 1,99 Euro / SMS mitgesendet.

Kann man was gegen diese Ganoven machen?

Schöne Grüße


----------



## Marco (22 September 2008)

*AW: SMS von 01746104936*



Aumiller schrieb:


> Hy zusammen,
> 
> habe bereits am 17.09.2008 eine SMS von 01746104936 erhalten mit folgendem Inhalt:
> 
> Allerdings ohne Angabe von 1,99/SMS oder sonstigen Gebührenpflichtigen Info's



Macht auch Sinn eine Antwort an diese Nummer kostet normalen SMS-Preis...



> Kann man was gegen diese Ganoven machen?



Wenn du dich belästigt fühlst stelle Anzeige bei der Polizei und melde die Nummer an die Bundesnetzagentur.

Gruß Marco


----------



## M&M2005 (23 September 2008)

*AW: SMS von 01746104936*

wüsste gerne mal welche KWN hinter der Handy Nr. steckt.
Sobald jemand die Info über die Kosten bekommt, müsste doch diese Nr. angegeben sein ?

Premium SMS


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 September 2008)

*AW: SMS von 01746104936*

84333?
SMS Spam -- Kurz- & Multimedianachrichten - Allgemein - Mobile-Future Board


Net Mobile...

Wundert das etwa irgend jemanden hier?


----------

